# My infinate search for knowledge continues..help please!



## Shell1370 (Nov 28, 2011)

I have been on this computer all day..searching, researching, reading and educating myself on my hypothryoidism. I did this last Jan-March too. I could use some help in figuring out what exactly were I have gone wrong. Tomorrow I have a appointment with my NP that handles my thryoid treatment, and I would like to go in armed, cuz really, I'm at a loss.

I try to keep this brief as possible but, if I get too lenghty please forgive me in advance.

I was dx with hypothyroidism 7 years ago via a trip to ER with left sided chest pain radiating down my arm and just not feeling well for 8 months. Your major and minor s/s of hypo involved here. Heart conditions were ruled out and my TSH elevated to warrant the start of name brand synthetic T4 and adjusted to 75mcg over the years. I remained on that dose until March of this year when synthetic T4 just quit working altogether around last December. In March,I found my current NP that takes care of my thryoid after unsuccessful attempts of finding a useful doctor to me. I was converted over to compounded T3/T4 medication from sythetic T4.

It seemed to help greatly but, I always had mild lingering sx of hypo. I got a dosage increase monthly for 4 months and then a dosage increase 2 months later to the current dose of T3 36mcg/T4 152mcg. I have had lab done on 4/1/11, 8/8/11 and 11/11/11. I had a appointment on 10/24 with my NP with increasing s/s of hypo..increasing tiredness, dryskin, mild joint pain. She did not increase my compounded T3/T4 but, recommended that I consider Vitamin B sub Q. Well, I ruled it out because it is not covered by insurance and I already have soooo much being spent out of pocket that is not being covered. She also suggested my lab be drawn. A week after my appointment on the 24th my hypo s/s have gradually worsened. My hair is brittle and began falling out, major joint aches, left sided chest pain radiating down my arm, discomfort swallowing, dry eyes, dry skin, pure exhaustion with no stamina, pounding heart, difficulty sleeping at times, fogginess, inability to concentrate, irritability, and fluid retention leading to weight gain. I had labs done on 11/11 and got my results back on 11/22 finally. No, my NP did not increase my med and suggested that I try some Vit A&D for the dry skin, despite my insisting that I DID NOT feel well. I asked for appointment but could not get in until December 13th. I sat in the car and cried. On 11/23, at 11pm I was taken to ER for severe, not my usual mild left sided chest pain radiating down my arm. I know it's thryoid related but, my sister insisted and I decided she was right as you can never be sure. Heart was ruled out. The ER doctor insisted that I see a Endo, as I maybe developing a condition beyond my NP's expertise.

My lab on 8/8.. ranges in ()
TSH, 3rd generation 2.3 (0.4-4.50)
T4, Free 0.8 (0.8-1.8)
T3, Free 2.2L (2.3-4.2)

11/11 lab
TSH, 3rd generation 0.05 (0.4-4.50)
T4, Free 1.0 (0.8-1.8)
T3, Free 2.8 (2.3-4.2)

So, here I am, trying to get a handle on everything. I have read everything to Hashimoto's to Central hypothyroisism to everything else in between. I'm exhausted, and not literally either.

A BIG THANK YOU in advance for your help and thoughts.
Michelle


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Shell1370 said:


> I have been on this computer all day..searching, researching, reading and educating myself on my hypothryoidism. I did this last Jan-March too. I could use some help in figuring out what exactly were I have gone wrong. Tomorrow I have a appointment with my NP that handles my thryoid treatment, and I would like to go in armed, cuz really, I'm at a loss.
> 
> I try to keep this brief as possible but, if I get too lenghty please forgive me in advance.
> 
> ...


Michelle; you may be wise to get these antibodies' tests done.

Also, a rT3 test.

rT3
http://thyroid-rt3.com/whatis.htm

And if you have not had an ultra-sound of the thyroid, I highly recommend that you do so.

Also, the chest pain which seems to be repetitive could be pleurisy. It makes me think that Lupus should be ruled in or out as well. Anti-DNA, C3 and C4 which you can also look up on the link for the antibodies.

For taking 36 mcgs. of T3, your FREE T3 is mighty low. And when taking T3, it is normal for the FT4 to be at the mid-range or lower. I take it your replacement is compounded at a compound pharmacy? The ratio seems about right; 4 to 1

Clearly something is impeding the efficacy of your thyroid replacement med. There is no question of it. I am going on the presumption that you are compliant and take it in a timely manner.

You also need to find out if you are estrogen dominant because that can cause a problem as well.

And do you indulge in a lot of goitrogens such as soy or other veggies? L-carnitine as a supplement in anything?

I feel for you; you sound miserable and I know you are suffering.

Welcome!


----------



## Shell1370 (Nov 28, 2011)

Andros said:


> Michelle; you may be wise to get these antibodies' tests done.
> 
> Also, a rT3 test.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your response Andros!!!

I will be requesting all the lab and the ultrasound.

Yes, you are correct, my medications is from a compounding pharmacy. I take faithfully every morning after the bathroom and weighing.

I avoid all soy based foods. I eat green leafy veggies with a mix of other low/moderately carb based veggies, and I also eat low carb and gluten free. I do not eat commercialized gluten free products. I have a bake mix involving almonds, gf oat flour and coconut flour.

I did have labs done for total testosterone, progesterone and estraidiol all in mid normal ranges on 4/14.

Supplements with no L-carnatine in them. I only take Selenium, L-tyrosine, B 125, Ioderal, evening primrose oil.

I agree, something is prohibiting me from utilizing the thryoid med, even the ER doctor said that, but, exactly what remains a mystery.

As for the chest pain, it coincides way to much with times my thryoid is out of wack. Just one of the major indicators, that tells me something is terribly wrong the the old butterfly.

Lupus, I'm gonna read up on that. I did have a Cardio CRP..done on 11/11 also in range at 2.3

PS..Infinite..my spelling has gone to crap since all this has started.


----------



## Shell1370 (Nov 28, 2011)

Ok..here is the deal..updating.

I went to my NP the Tuesday before last. She found a nodule. I had a ultrasound the following morning. I also had lab done and she scheduled an Endo appointment whom she had not personally worked with.

Lab results just recieved...
TPO 608 (<35)
TGA 22 (20 or less)
TSI 282 (140 or less)
TSH 0.02

I went to this Endo appointment last Friday. A traveling Endo out of Wichita. BIG MISTAKE, my husband was ****ed with no exam and only 10min of her taking notes as my appointment. Then only to be advised that I was low in Vitamin D and that was HER problem when SHE was exhausted. I had Vitamin D 25 hydroxy lab done prior...it was normal. She also advised me to stop taking my thryoid med as I was suppressed..no kidding! and she would call me this week sometime to tell me her treatment plans, no seeing me. NO THANK YOU! I called my NP and got set up with a new Endo out of Tulsa for Jan 4th. When my nurse called Jane Philips Med Center in Bartlesville, OK to see who they use to send their Endo patients to, they confirmed that they refuse to send their patients to the Endo out of Wichita that I just had seen. My NP also said to not take my thryoid medication so I can start working it out of my system.

I have been off my medication since Dec 2nd. The s/s are still there but not as nagging, still have chest pain and read a good article about another woman experiencing the same s/s I have. I swore she was talking about my life..she also had left sided chest pain related to the thyroid. However, it will be just a matter of time before I start feeling poorly on no medication. I have also been reading up on Hashi's and Hashitoxicosis. Just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Shell1370 said:


> Ok..here is the deal..updating.
> 
> I went to my NP the Tuesday before last. She found a nodule. I had a ultrasound the following morning. I also had lab done and she scheduled an Endo appointment whom she had not personally worked with.
> 
> ...


When will you get the ultra-sound results.

With a TSI that high, I am not sure you should be on thyroxine replacement either. Hang tough.

And see if you can get on a cancellation list re the 1/4/2012 appt..


----------



## Shell1370 (Nov 28, 2011)

My NP was going to look over them on Monday call if any issues, if not, she would put them in the mail with my labs. She gave me the results and ranges over the phone. No call, so they must be mailed. Tomorrow perhaps?

Thanks Andros! I will try the cancelation list..hopefully I don't live too far away for it.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Shell1370 said:


> My NP was going to look over them on Monday call if any issues, if not, she would put them in the mail with my labs. She gave me the results and ranges over the phone. No call, so they must be mailed. Tomorrow perhaps?
> 
> Thanks Andros! I will try the cancelation list..hopefully I don't live too far away for it.


You are welcome! Keeping you in my thoughts and best wishes.


----------

